# 5/31 cape fear NC report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

it rained here most of the day yesterday, so i was dying to get out on the water today. the weatherman said light NE winds 5-10....riiiight  . i had to put up w/ a steady 15+ but oh well that's how it goes. i started off by having a nice sized red pull some drag on me and then throw the lure, but i figured i'd get a shot at another. boy was i wrong. the rest of the day was slow w/ only a few hits here and there, but i did manage a 20" flattie who came home w/ me to be introduced to some old bay, lemon pepper, and butter.

ryan


the flat guy..


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

cool pic ryan... what type of gripper is that, rapala?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

nic'un..how do you take yer pics?Do you carry a stand?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i got the fake boga off ebay for like 15 bucks. i think it's made by balanca but not too sure. it works good enough for me and the scale is pretty accurate for now. for that pic i just put my camera on top one of my bags to keep it outta the mud and sat it over on the grass bank. set the timer, count to 10, and you got your pic. if i dont/cant step out of the yak i'll sometimes rest the camera in the scotty rod holder and take the pic that way.

ryan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs fer the reply..hmm....make a camera stand,with a spare scotty mount..hmm...the gerbils are turnin tha wheel.....

Gonna get one of the fake boga's also....


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That fake Boga looks like it's serving two purposes, avoiding the holey fingers (ouch!) and turning that 20"er into a 22'er.


----------

